# my layout. ON DA FLOOR!



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

my pictures of my layout. includes CP Rail GP35 #5009, Union Pacific DD40AX #6900, and CN Rail F9 Diesel #9162

some of my cars i would like to share is
CN Rail Rainbow Edition cylindrical hopper
Via Rail "Columbia" dome car


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

cool nice


----------



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks. They're just pictures that I've taken over time. EXTREMELY SORRY for quality. iPod photos aren't known to be "amazing"


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice, I like the Rainbow hopper. How many trains can you run at one time


----------



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

KAL5 said:


> Nice, I like the Rainbow hopper. How many trains can you run at one time


So far, I can only run two at a time, since I only have a manual DC controller, and a loop on the inside of the mainline. I plan to switch to a dcc soon. And the rainbow hopper is definatly cool. I say the CN people are pretty lucky


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

Very nice. Seem alot of people on here model after CPrail. And I don't see many CSX.


----------

